# Best Bindings



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

These "Burton Cartel Bindings" got 4.8 out of 5 stars by people who have bought and tried them out. : 5 Burton Cartel Bindings - Men's reviews in Snowboard Bindings - Buzzillions.com

People who own these say they're pretty much the best out there.

What do you all think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*Nope*

You got that rating off some stupid random website. If I were you, I would steer away from Burton. Mass production and buying out smaller independent companies isn't my thing





Emma03 said:


> These "Burton Cartel Bindings" got 4.8 out of 5 stars by people who have bought and tried them out. : 5 Burton Cartel Bindings - Men's reviews in Snowboard Bindings - Buzzillions.com
> 
> People who own these say they're pretty much the best out there.
> 
> What do you all think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Rome 390 Snowboard Binding | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008 


These bindings were rated top this year.....and the testers didn't realize that the toe strap was convertable until they had already given it the best binding.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

I ride Cartels and I like them. I also shop at WalMart, so big business doesn't affect my purchases. I also drive an automobile that is "mass produced", so not a real big concern there either. They are good bindings, and have alot of good features. That being said, they are a fairly aggressive binding with a good bit of forward lean to them. Not the lightest binding in the world either, but they are very sturdy and have held up well. Definitely not what I would consider a beginner binding, but good overall.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

rome
old burton people


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

kirkwood and jib know what they're talking about. i just got the rome 390s 07/08 and they're amazing. rated best binding for under 200 and higher than many binders above 200. rome has amazing tech support, sending out replacement parts for free even when past warrentee, go for the romes. they're a smaller company and are really focused on making an amazing product. get something outside of the cookie cutter slope poser, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I really like the classic Burton Custom bindings. They dont have quite the adjustability of the cartels, but are a good deal cheaper and still offer the cap strap feel (which I love) and real responsive.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Romes and Union's biatches!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I also endorse Rome bindings. I have the Arsenals as well and I've been extremely happy with them - they have the perfect flex, good for the all mountain experience. They are also very adjustable which allows the binding (especially the toe strap) to conform to any boot shape within the recommended sizing.

- Ice


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I ride the '08 cartels and i love them.

Toe strap feels amazing, absolutely no pinching and tons of adjustment capability. I tend to really reef on the straps too, and in -20 c (iono what that is in F), they've held up. Great for the price. I would compare them to the Rome 390's since they're both top-rated and in the same price range.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

this 'rome versus burton' arguement is the snowboard equivalent of 'coke versus pepsi'.
some people prefer one over the other for no real reason.

i have had boards from both companies and both were adequate, so fears of mass production and corporate acquisition compromising quality is a nonsense IMO from my experience

that said, my burton cartels have been in my possession for as long as my missus has had her rome madisons and her's have already split and fallen apart (altho replaced in good time) whereas my cartels remain perfect.

i heard good things about 390s (more about targas) but a hatred for burton isn't a reason to buy rome IMO


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> this 'rome versus burton' arguement is the snowboard equivalent of 'coke versus pepsi'.
> some people prefer one over the other for no real reason.
> 
> i have had boards from both companies and both were adequate, so fears of mass production and corporate acquisition compromising quality is a nonsense IMO from my experience
> ...


Coke wins hands down. Have you ever tried snorting Pepsi? Ugh, the bubbles.


----------

